
The Dangerous Delays in U.S. Coronavirus Testing Continue - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-testing-numbers/607714/
======
joe_the_user
This is a crucial article at a crucial time.

 _" Nearly two weeks after the new coronavirus was first found to be spreading
among Americans, the United States remains dangerously limited in its capacity
to test people for the illness, an ongoing investigation from The Atlantic has
found."_

Now that community has been verified, widespread testing seem very warranted.
Without widespread testing, neither health authorities nor average people know
what to do.

